# 2013 feel free moken 14



## scrib27

Got my new moken in last week and took it out Saturday. At 14 foot 7 inches it is a lot of yak. It is 30 inches wide which helps with stability. It weighs in at close to 80 pounds, but it's not to bad to handle. The wheel in the keel helps when moving it around on a hard surface. I put mine on a kayak cart for the sand.,

Ok now for how it paddled. Being a big stable yak it gives up some speed. It tracks great which should be expected with a longer yak. While it does not turn on a done it still handles pretty good for the open water I fish in. Adding a rudder should make it much more nimble and is something I plan on adding. It is very stable on the water. I had it rocking side to side to see what the limitations were. It would take a lot to flip it. The moken has a built in standing deck in front of the seat. The deck has a soft padding that offers good traction when standing. 

Ok now to the lay out of the yak. The front hatch has the can locks to help it achieve a good water right deal. The moken has a large center hatch that looks,like the hatch on a Jackson cuda. Unlike the cuda the hatch does not give access to the hull. If you wanted to all you would have to do is cut it out. I prefer the storage not going into the hull. Gives me a water right space to store my battery and small tools and keys and such. Between the front hatch and center hatch there is a small area you could put tackle box or lunch cooler. Also has a stainless padeye to clip a rope to assist in standing. On either side it has a built in track system that uses a can locking mounting platform that you can mount your Scotty or ram mounts to. The kingfisher seat is a very comfortable seat that gives good support. Behind the seat is a small twist lock hatch that gives access to the hull. I will be mounting a small bag inside of it to store a first aid kit. The rear tankwell is very large that gives you the ability to easily carry a crate and cooler. The rear tank well also has the track system that has adjustable bungies that slide on it giving you an easy way to configure it. It also has a strap on either side closer to the seat that I use to secure my cart to the yak. On on the keel as I said earlier you have the,wheel.,

My impressions of this yak while still early are that it really provides the angler a great fishing platform. If you're looking for a very stable yak that gives you lots or storage and lots of rigging options I would say at least give the moken 14 a look. They also make the moken in a 12.5 and a 10. Im sure I left out stuff but if you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## scrib27

*some pics*

Few pics of the moken 14


----------



## scrib27

*few more pics*

And some more


----------



## oxbeast1210

Great review and nice looking yak 
The fishability reminds me of the trident models. 
Thanks for taking the time to write it up


----------



## scrib27

Thanks, this being a new model I knew there was very little info out there on it. I wanted to let people know that there are other options out there. My other yak is a tarpon 120 but i wanted to upgrade and the moken just caught my eye. Took a chance on it and it payed off. Now its time to rig it out.


----------



## Chris V

I think I saw this on the mbkfa site. Great looking yak and considerably different from the earlier Mokens. I love that blue camo!


----------



## scrib27

Yeah that was my yak on mbkfa.


----------



## Yaksquatch

Wow! Good looking yak!

Alex


----------



## rufus1138

she's sweet looking for sure, i like the factory layout, not much that needs to be modified or added to just pack it full and fish


----------



## scrib27

Gonna add some silent traction, anchor trolly, depth finder, rod mounts on the track system and built a bigger crate set up. Other then that she is ready.


----------



## rufus1138

silent traction?


----------



## scrib27

Harmony silent traction. Helps tone down noises. Put it in places where you might lay your rods or paddle or stuff like that. Really helps to deaden noises in the hull. Also put it in the foot Wells to give traction if you stand in your yak. Look it up on YouTube. Harmony silent traction. Good product.


----------



## rufus1138

hmmm. i sense an upgrade to the tarpon twins


----------



## scrib27

Im using pulleys for my anchor trolly and I will be putting some on the hull so when the pulleys slap the hull it will not be so loud.


----------



## rufus1138

cool.


----------



## Norske48

*Moken 14 Angler - Question?*

Myself, I am six feet tall, and weigh 255 pounds. With this in-mind, can anyone give me some feedback regarding the "sturdiness" of the OEM seat that comes with this Yak?

The kayak looks like a well thought-out design, and appears to be well built and sturdier than most in this price range. The posts I read were great. 


One last question,.....living in the Southwest region, where can one get the best deal on an "Internet purchased" Moken 14 Angler, and possibly see one before making buying decisions? Thanks a lot.


John


----------



## scrib27

The seat is very sturdy, as write this im actually kicked back in mine. I have had no problems sitting in mine for very long days. The yak is very well put together as you said. If you are wanting to purchase one, look at Austin canoe and kayak. Great people to do business with.


----------



## Norske48

*Thanks!*

Scrib27,

I am jealous! Thanks so much for your thread. I'll contact Austin Kayak and see where it all goes.

John


----------



## scrib27

No problem John, Im glad my review has been able to help you. The guys at ACK will take good care of you. If you have any other questions feel free to ask.


----------



## mypenneys

I have a metal detector will it fit in your front hatch need 31 inches from the opening at the rear of the hatch to the bow. Also what is the length of the floor space in the rear. Is the actual rear cargo floor length 54 inchs and what is the bow to rear of the front hatch opening length. I have talked to different kayak company's selling these kayaks and I get different lengths. Does anyone have the lengths for the 12.5 also so I can compare both kayaks. Think the 14 may be to much to handle at 14.7 long. Torn between buying the 12.5 or the 14.7


----------



## mypenneys

I would like to talk to you over the phone about the Moken you just bought. Can you provide with with a email address. [email protected]


----------



## redfishkid

i have the 12.5 and it seems to be hard to paddle.. people i yak with left me behind could not keep up even with the cheap yaks.. any help??


----------



## scrib27

Redfish what type of paddle are you using? Also whats the length? What kayak was you in before the Moken?


----------



## redfishkid

I think I hsve a fiberglass bending branches angler. Its a 12.5 angler. Before was a Pelican castaway angler 11.5.


----------

